# Specialized Sirrus Crank Recall (Stop Ride Order)



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Just saw this scroll by on my 'Bike Stuff' tweetdeck list...

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/safety-notices



> 2019 / 2020 SIRRUS & SIRRUS X STOP RIDEDear Specialized Rider,
> 
> At Specialized, our riders come first. When rider safety is compromised, we must take action.
> 
> ...


----------



## 900ss (May 4, 2020)

Thanks, I just saw this about an hour ago. Bummer, my wife and I both brought these a month ago. One of my clamp bolts was loose, and the BB has some play. Hers are snug and it has no play. One LBS stated the issue is the clamp bolts will come loose and fall off, followed by the crank arm. This doesn't seem to me that a spacer could cause clamp bolts to loosen up.


----------

